# Clowns



## Hungha (Sep 17, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good place to buy clowns? Looking for a good selection... Snowflake, gladiator etc. Preferably somewhere in the GTA.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

May I suggest these LFS in GTA 

Reef Boutique - near Yorkdale Mall 
Colin is the owner and regularly has plain Jane as well as designer clowns 
Extremely healthy livestock 

Krakens Reef - Upper North York ; ) (Woodbridge) 
Check out their website - generally very good clown selection 

Dragon Aquarium - 888 Dundas St E, Mississauga - beside BA's 
Generally very good selection of designer clowns 
Andrew the SW fish Guru is the man to see and he can special order for you also


----------



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

Try Reef Aquatica...


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I have been looking for clowns as well.

Try Pm to thao and swissgaurd

They both have designer clowns and prices are good.

I was just looking for something plain.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

ohdino said:


> Try Reef Aquatica...


I second this... its been 4-5 years since i went there.. but it was all tank raised fish in a basement.. very well kept and healthy fish. Strong recommendation


----------



## Hungha (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Cac21 (Sep 22, 2015)

*Clowns @ CRS*

Coral Reef Shop in Burlington just got a shipment of clowns in. They are closed on Monday's,
But give Red a call on Tuesday and he will be able to tell you what he has left. He did have snowflake, helmut and bullet holes just to name a few. Great little store & great staff.


----------



## pulau (Mar 20, 2011)

Unfortunately I didn't have the same experience at Reef Aquatica as some of the other posters. Livestock quality is not any better than other stores and there are definitely cleaner stores in the GTA. I should have known not to buy a clownfish that was in a dirty tank with salt creep. Its two other clownfish tankmates had signs of illness, one had a pink lesion and one with red blotches. Sadly, the clownfish got ill with the same symptoms and died. Hubert seemed liked a nice guy but I think it's only fair to give my honest feedback.


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

I was at Dragon Aquarium on the weekend and they have some really nice designer clowns in stock. Make sure you speak to Andrew, good guy to deal with.


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Clown pairs*

Good Evening,

Strongly recommend Andrew @ Dragon Aquarium, Dundas Mississauga Chinese centre.

I picked-up a wild caught Yellow bar Maroon clownfish pair from Andrew over a month ago and they are very healthy & doing well.

Thanks,
Neil
Mississauga


----------



## crocswithsocks (Feb 7, 2014)

100 percent reef aquatica his name is Hubert contact is [email protected] I picked up a pair of three year old ORA hand raised premium picassos yesterday and they are the third pair my buddy and I have purchased. 100% reccomendation


----------

